# flex pipe and barb fittings



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Should these always get a clamp? even the 1/2" section at the sprinkler head?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are using the rubber pipe with the rubber fittings, no. The rubber is enough to seal it.

Also, like with lumber measure twice. Once the rubber is attached to the fittings, it is very hard to remove.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> If you are using the rubber pipe with the rubber fittings, no. The rubber is enough to seal it.
> 
> Also, like with lumber measure twice. Once the rubber is attached to the fittings, it is very hard to remove.


cool, thanks. So rubber = no clamp, others, such as flexible pvc = clamp.

Keep going back and forth on the whether or not to reno. determining what part I need from sprinkler warehouse (the 1804's) vs the parts that can be sourced locally, such as the barb fittings etc.

for the fittings and hose it seems more convenient to buy a bunch of parts local and return what isnt used.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

All the fittings, rubber pipe and such is available at Menards.


----------

